# I would love to adopt a dumbo in Canaries, Spain



## Thor (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi. I would love to have a dumbo!! I think I know where I can buy one (would prefer to adopt obviously) but it is from a Pet Shop which doesn't seem to have a great reputation. 
The only adoption centre I know is on the mainland and they wont send here. 
Anyone out there who knows where or how??
Help appreciated!


----------



## Loopy_rats (Sep 17, 2015)

I don't know of any places near you, but i just thought i would let you know that if your getting a rat you need to have two or more as rats are very social and need a buddy


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks for that but yeah he would have company. I have 3 boys already! But I would love a dumbo but they don't seem to be many as snake food since it seems that is the only reason we have rats over here


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

I can't say this will work in the Canaries, but Dumbos do appear in snake food bins here in the states often. My Petey was bought as snake food and I was surprised to see he was a Dumbo. Now, he doesn't have to worry about being eaten-he's my baby. Many here can attest that some great pets started out in the snake food bins. If there is no other option for you, you might want to see if you can locate one there.


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks. 
1 of my little boys was from a food bin and he is the nicest looking and joyfullest little thing ever. He wasn't looked after like he should have been and he is still small and doesn't seem to be growing much. :disappointed_relieved:


----------

